# Favorite Jerky for Lockdown



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

I got 4 17inch size Salmon when I was fishing the other day and Since my hometown is on lockdown again. I smoked it. Smoked Salmon jerky is now my favorite and hey, it's delicious! How about you? What jerky is your favorite?


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

All Jerky is my favorite. I have had only a hand full of times where jerky taste horrible. It can be done. For the most part, I really enjoy my homemade jerky. Maybe it's just the pride of making it and I know what's in it. I have never tried fish jerky, I will have to try.


----------



## SCS_Bg_Hunter (Oct 27, 2019)

On the rare occasion when I buy jerky rather than make it I really like the texture of pork jerky, seems to hold the flavor really well too. Costco sells a really good one, Thompsons in Erda made a good one years back too, I haven't been there for over 15 years but that was the first time I had tried pork jerky and I loved it right off the bat.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

All of my time cutting game meat I always like elk jerky the best. If you want a good jerky to buy retail. Costco brand Kirkland is very tender and good.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Sounds good. I love salmon. I have some coot jerky in the smoker now. Not sure what to expect.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I worked at a salmon hatchery in Alaska for 7 years so I've smoked my fair share of salmon. It's soooo good. It was a favorite of all the visitor/clients that stayed with me. I always smoked way more than I needed and send everyone home with some. My favorite jerky has to be sitka blacktail meat with Hi-Country seasoning.


----------



## alaska (Mar 22, 2020)

I love salmon jerky also! It is my favorite jerky so far.


----------



## alaska (Mar 22, 2020)

Animediniol said:


> Smoked Salmon jerky is now my favorite and hey, it's delicious! How about you? What jerky is your favorite?


Even though I love salmon jerky, I always pair it with nutritious food. I was thinking about my health so that I can still enjoy my life and thanks to this article also http://www.pparxfl.org/how-to-stay-healthy-during-a-pandemic/ It really helps me a lot.


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

alaska said:


> Even though I love salmon jerky, I always pair it with nutritious food. I was thinking about my health so that I can still enjoy my life and thanks to this article also http://www.pparxfl.org/how-to-stay-healthy-during-a-pandemic/ It really helps me a lot.


It is indeed a helpful one because you'll be reminded to stay healthy. Thanks for sharing it here.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*bestest jerky*

My favorite is ground antelope jerky.

https://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/23439-ground-meat-jerky-9.html
.


----------



## smernov.a (Dec 6, 2021)

Jerky beef and beer are a perfect combination for lockdown. I am a big fan of jerky beef, and I also like cooking it myself. It is a long-lasting process, so usually, I choose to buy it. I typically buy my jerky beef on bigwigjerky.com.au. There are I can find qualitative and delicious jerky meat with all flavors. My favorite is with lime and Peri-Peri. This combination of flavors is excellent for people who like hot and spicy food. I always have at home two packs of jerky beef with this flavor at home.


----------

